# Long overdue report



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

I knew it had been a while since my last report but I just noticed it was August of last year! A lot has changed since then and THOUSANDS of fish have been caught.

Part of the reason for not posting last fall was due to us being so busy with bookings and CATCHING. The fall is always a great time in Venice but last fall was extra good! All summer we were overcrowded with immature rat reds. Literally hundreds could be caught. By October these fish were 18-22" which are the perfect keeper size. In addition to that, the Bulls were out of control as usual and the trout showed up really thick for us as well. Limits were customary and everyone went home with a great experience.

After taking December and January off to deer hunt, February greeted me with twins! KaraLynn Rose and Mathew Samuel were born on January 31st. While I was home tending to my newborns, my other captains were on the water taking care of business. As I started recieving the pics from the trips I knew something was different. By March I was back on the water and it was obvious that what I was suspecting was true. We were INUNDATED with fish!! Redfish are normally easy year round, but the last couple years, limits became a chore some days. It's obvious that the crazy successful spawn we saw last summer has carried over into the first quarter of this year.

In the years before hurricane Katrina, we expected to catch lots of trout basically year round. However since the storm trout fishing has become fickle at best at certain times of the year. Late winter being one of those times. With that being said, the last 2 months have been like the "old days". Limits of nice trout have been pretty easy. In fact it's been so good, guides who normally do out any effort into trout fishing, have been catching nice boxes of fish! Warmer water temps and a lower river has certainly played into our success. Additionally, just like the successful redfish spawn, we've now had some good spawns in consecutive years to really bolster the trout population.

With all this being said, this is shaping up to be an absolutely incredible year for us. The last few years we've dealt with a lot of conditions that have slowed the fishing. While other guides chose to "cry", we buckled down, adjusted our tactics and busted tail. We had to work a little harder but our catches remained steady with what we've produced historically. Just like I predicted, the fish are back now that we've had some succesful spawns. Hopefully the environmental conditions remain favorable and we can continue succesful recruitment.

If you've fished with us before and want to come back or if you've been considering a trip, nows the time! We are already booked for a good part of the year, but give Jodie a call and she will do her best to accommodate your requests. We stand behind our results, nobody matches. Nobody. 
www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*More*

More


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*More*

Pics


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Windy*

Day


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Great*

Year


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Bass!*

Additionally, we have more bass than I've maybe ever seen on the delta! We aren't even trying and catching several bass a day mixed in with the trout and reds!!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Dont*

Miss out!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Trout*

Thick!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Easy*

Limits


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Slab*

Trout


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Great*

Day


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Don't*

Miss out


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Great*

Year


----------

